# FML - Why didn't I listen to uberpeople?



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver. 

After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL. 

Most of my riders were about 10 minutes away and they only wanted to go a mile or less. Leaving me with the minimum of fare of $3.20(after ubers cut).

I had a few polite riders but the others were complete assholes. I am taking you in a brand new SUV with black leather interior up the street for about $3.20, not to mention a free water and you are wondering why I don't have my AUX cable plugged in. Sorry I don't have an AUX cable but I do have satellite radio, want me to put a station on for you?, "No, I want to play my new mix tape for my girl" Are you kidding me? I just waited 10 mins outside your house for your ass after driving 10 mins to get here. 

How do you go from here? I currently have no other income. My life sucks at the moment.


----------



## Bongee (Sep 15, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


You can drive your SUV as UberX also. You will get more hits with them at least.  Sorry you're having a rough first day..hang in there!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bongee said:


> You can drive your SUV as UberX also.


 He did.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


Stop driving UberX with that car. 
You are ****ing it up for the next unsuspecting driver picking up the cheapskates that just experienced the luxury for a mere $4.00. 
I guarantee you that the pax will rate you low out of spite for using such vehicle for UberX. 
True UberX drivers will get bad ratings after riding with your luxury for such a low price.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


Wait until some other new driver tells you you're being "negative".

Did you read this forum before buying the SUV?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


If it's a new vehicle, it's going to be depreciating heavily. If you do 40 hours per week, your vehicle is probably depreciating at a rate of $3 - $4 per hour, every hour you work.

My advice is for you to get rid of that weight around your neck, by whatever means you can. You'll take a financial hit, but better to pay a smaller hit now than a bigger hit the longer you leave it.

If you still want to Uber, get yourself a $5 - $7,000 vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


If you can get a job delivering pizza in a GOOD neighborhood you can likely make twice that delivering pizza. I work for dominos in houston. I don't know what it's like in NJ but I imagine it would be better money than uber right now. You could always uber as well. I often get out of there late and then do a couple hours of uber as the bars close.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the rude awakening. Just try to keep breathing and drive as smart as you can. Don't chase pax who misplaced pins, don't let your pax overrule your better judgement from here on in.

That being said, and I certainly wouldn't expect you to do this today or anytime soon, but if and when you get the opportunity, it would be a great benefit to the forum if you shared the process by which you ignored what you read and in return made a decision you seemed to quickly regret. What was the process you went through?

I ask you to share that for the reason that many new members here in your same shoes heavily criticize long standing members for not being more supportive over exactly the same kinds of decisions. For that reason, at some point, you stand to contribute quite a bit of useful insight to the forum.

Good luck in your endeavor and I look forward to hearing more of your story in the future.


----------



## me2dumb4college (Aug 27, 2015)

Honestly, I did the depreciation calculations for a new vehicle (for my model) and it worked out to be negative earnings for driving UberX. My advice would be to sell or try to take the new car back if you're still within terms of the contract (sometimes they have a 30 day return window). It'll be a bit of a loss, but better that now than a substantial loss over the next 6 months.

A used 2006 high mile vehicle is probably the most cost efficient route, but you need to be savvy about how to fix your own car. Sorry if anyone misled you thinking Uber was a good way to make a living. You can make money in certain markets if you know how to work the system.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Look for a limo platform to work with. 
You have a nice car, you can get a real driving contract with it.
Uber off, limo on.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Michael, 

Sorry to hear you fell for the Uber scam. Did you finance it through Uber or on your own? If you did it through Uber I'd be curious to see what materials they provided you with around income projections and if they included costs like depreciation, registration, and the like. This is the next big Uber lawsuit after the employee classification, I have a feeling they are cooking the numbers on the marketing materials and are likely in violation of either truth in advertising laws or simply making implied promises that aren't backed up by their own internal numbers.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you can get a job delivering pizza in a GOOD neighborhood you can likely make twice that delivering pizza. I work for dominos in houston. I don't know what it's like in NJ but I imagine it would be better money than uber right now. You could always uber as well. I often get out of there late and then do a couple hours of uber as the bars close.


I stopped by the new Pepperonis Pizza location in Montrose yesterday and asked them how business is. I've been really considering this. Their pizzas are good, too.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear this OP. I hope it gets better. I'm still new--82 trips so far--and the only way I'm making any money is because I'm driving a 2005 Jetta that I own. Can't imagine the stress and pressure of having a car loan and relying solely Om Uber to make ends meet. Definitely look into other driving gigs if you plan on keeping the new car or keep applying for full time work outside of the driving realm. Please keep us posted. I wish you well!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Edit: on, not Om


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the honest feedback post. Not doing your homework THIS time hopefully means that NEXT time something seems to good to be true...

You ****ing run from that "opportunity"!

Now sell the car.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree with LAuber--get rid of the car.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

If you miss one XL run while running 3-X (maybe 4) trips you lose.
Stop driving X, save your fine ride for the XL requests only. You would be better served to buy another 6-8K UBER X vehicle, the fuel savings would make the payment and keep your XL for the peak XL times. You will be happier and so will your XL car.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


Where is glados to cheer up this poor soul?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> I had a few polite riders but the others were complete assholes. I am taking you in a brand new SUV with black leather interior up the street for about $3.20, not to mention a free water and you are wondering why I don't have my AUX cable plugged in. Sorry I don't have an AUX cable but I do have satellite radio, want me to put a station on for you?, "No, I want to play my new mix tape for my girl" Are you kidding me? I just waited 10 mins outside your house for your ass after driving 10 mins to get here.
> How do you go from here? I currently have no other income. My life sucks at the moment.


It sounds like you're driving around a heavy college area?
Get the hell out of there.
Find a business district. Hang out near an area with a LOT of hotels.
Learn the rules for Uber for the airport near you.
If you have to maximize your earnings, you may have to work the late night bar crowd AND the early morning business runs... which could mean a miserable work schedule of 11PM to 10AM.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Go get a job at McDonald's. You'll earn more with alot less grief.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't know what part of NJ you are in, but I see a lot of comments here about drivers doing well there on all platforms. Have you looked into the requirements for Uber Black or select in your area? If you can meet those requirements then Airports and business centers are your best bet, also TwoFiddy makes a good point, check on limo services in your area, If this is your only job, then scheduling with one of them shouldn't be a problem. I am driving a 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee in the Charlotte market, and only driving Thursday through Saturday because I have a full time job, I am making enough weekly to cover the payment on the Jeep, and have a bit to spare, counting other expenses, which was my goal when I started driving for Uber. If I was trying to do this full time, I would have gotten a CDL, and purchased a used vehicle that would qualify for Black.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

I put together a spreadsheet to figure out my daily uber earnings.

Go here for the excel file - filedropper dotz com/ubercalculator
(The purple fields are the ones you should enter in your own data and the green fields are automatically calculated with excel.)

Ive calculated my operation car costs to be $0.51 / mile.

Yesterday I did a total of 118 miles (including dead) and here is the breakdown:

Miles: 118
Tolls: 2.75 (dead toll)
Hours: 7
Uber Payout: $133
Car costs (118 * .51) = $60.18
My earnings (133 - 60.18 -2.75) = $70.07
Hourly rate (70.07 / 7) = $10.01



---------- BEGIN RANT ------------------------

The other day I had a trip where it takes 10 mins to get to a group of 5 passengers all with bags. I was in an area that was good for airport runs at that time. After loading all their shit and then squeezing them into my car which took an additional 5 minutes, turns out they were only going to the train station a mile away; to avoid having to pay the uber fare to the airport.

I thought for sure they had requested an UberXL because they all barely fit. Turns out after dropping them off I only get a payout of $3.20 with no tip, at that time I realized they had requested an UberX.

How the hell do some of these passengers think they could fit into an UberX? Do they just keep pinging until they a get SUV at the UberX rate or do they try to pile in like clowns when a Prius shows up?

The job is not easy and whoever says its fun must be on drugs. Id say about 2 out 5 passengers have unreasonable expectations. (Charge their phone, stop for cigarettes, ask for water and gum, browse the radio for something they want to hear, making me load and unload their luggage) all for a $5 ride.

---------- END RANT ------------------------


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jedi Driver said:


> Edit: on, not Om


You CAN EDIT your own posts....without making a whole NEW post! 

Just look down here  (in your OWN post) for the word 'edit', click on it, fix what you wanna fix....and there you go! Nice shiny new post with no typos!


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> You CAN EDIT your own posts....without making a whole NEW post!
> 
> Just look down here  (in your OWN post) for the word 'edit', click on it, fix what you wanna fix....and there you go! Nice shiny new post with no typos!


Better?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> Better?


Michael....I quoted Jedi Driver ....not you. So I have no clue what you had to edit. 

But....I just read your RANT....and you may not be aware, but that group that ordered UberX....with 5 people...you can go to your trip history. Click HELP--> Had an issue with my fare--->I had more than 4 passengers....they will adjust your fare to UberXL!!!

I've seen it posted many times in this forum....so it must be legit! Don't let those cheapskates get away with ordering UberX with 5 people and luggage!!!!!


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> I don't know what part of NJ you are in


I am in the North, Hoboken area.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

they don't adjust fare to UberXL according to many posts here any longer.

If you get an X ping and 5 want to get in, cancel, "over capacity" or "customer request" and drive off, do not accept the new ping from the same group even if it's xl, they will 1 star you for sure.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> they don't adjust fare to UberXL according to many posts here any longer.
> 
> If you get an X ping and 5 want to get in, cancel, "over capacity" or "customer request" and drive off, do not accept the new ping from the same group even if it's xl, they will 1 star you for sure.


How much should I worry about my acceptance/cancelation rate?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> The other day I had a trip where it takes 10 mins to get to a group of 5 passengers all with bags. I was in an area that was good for airport runs at that time. After loading all their shit and then squeezing them into my car which took an additional 5 minutes, turns out they were only going to the train station a mile away; to avoid having to pay the uber fare to the airport.


I'm afraid that one's on you (even if you can get a fare adjustment).
Here's why:

First, you can see right from the ride request - as well as after accepting - which service was ordered.
You should have known it was an X request either right before accepting - or right after.
Had you done that properly, you would have known upon arrival, after counting 5 pax, that they mis-ordered the service and you could have explained that and had them cancel and reorder.

Second, it sounds like it was clear to you upon arrival there were 5 paxs.
At that point you should have checked the service level of the request (if you forgot to do it beforehand).
You had the option at that point - when you saw 5 pax and before starting the trip - to ask them their destination.
When they told you 1 mile, you could have canceled the trip if you wanted to (and avoided a low rating).

Third, your time is money, maybe not a lot of it, in Uber terms, but still...
The clock should have been running (ie: start-trip) before you began loading all of their luggage.

Knowing these things is one thing...
Getting the sequence down and doing it without thinking about it is another - it just takes time and practice.
The more you drive, the more second nature everything becomes - and the less stressful it is to deal with pax who don't understand or know the system... as well as with those doing what they can to take advantage of the system.

If it makes you feel any better, after something like 3,000 trips, there are times when a pax hops in my car and we just start talking and I STILL forget to START the damn trip!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> How much should I worry about my acceptance/cancelation rate?


this much: ---> <---

Just don't make it obvious that you are cherry-picking by accepting only 1 in 10 requests.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

I am going to start the ride now soon as I see the passengers. Uber told me I should start the fare once all passengers are in the vehicle. I have learned really quickly NOT to listen to Uber.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

What ever you do... DO NOT TAKE ANY X CALLS UNLESS IT'S 4X. Opt in for only XL and select if you can. And stop with the free fing water.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> I am going to start the ride now soon as I see the passengers. Uber told me I should start the fare once all passengers are in the vehicle. I have learned really quickly NOT to listen to Uber.


Waiting until all pax are in the car is USUALLY the best thing to do...
Your situation, while not uncommon, was an outlier: all pax with luggage, unsure of how many were riding, etc.
Use your best judgement. I wait as long as it makes sense before starting a ride so that I have the option of cancelling...
But if I'm doing a w/luggage trip, as soon as I confirm the # of pax and that everything and everyone will fit in my small car, I start the trip - and THEN start assisting with doors and loading the luggage.
(note: I do NOT let pax load their luggage in my car or in my trunk because I know that would lead to damaging my car)


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got my first bad rating today for traffic. Took 1 hour 10 mins to go 10 miles into NYC from Newark Airport area. The passenger was mad that he was late for his meeting because it took 20 minutes to pick him up also due to traffic. I was on 95N in bumper to bumper when I got a request south of my location. The next exit to turn around was 5 miles ahead. Oh yeah, I also had to pay a toll just to turn around. Once I dropped him off in NYC my app of course blacks out because I can't drive in NYC. It then took me 30 minutes to get out of the city. My earnings on the fare was on $25.45 after I calculate gas an other expenses I cleared about $19. Took me a total of 2 hours, so thats $8 per hour and I got a bad rating.

Things I learned today: It is okay to not accept pings if they are unreasonable. As of right now I have a 100% acceptance rate.

My new rating is 4.93 after doing a calculation he must have given me 3 stars. I was so polite and made sure he was comfortable, I did my best to get him there as fast as possible while being safe at the same time.

This job just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Just got my first bad rating today for traffic. Took 1 hour 10 mins to go 10 miles into NYC from Newark Airport area. The passenger was mad because he was late for his meeting because it took 20 minutes to pick him up. Once I dropped him off in NYC my app of course blacks out because I can't drive in NYC. It then took me 30 minutes to get out of the city. My earnings on the fare was on $25.45 after I calculate gas an other expenses I cleared about $19. Took me a total of 2 hours, so thats $8 per hour and I got a bad rating.
> 
> My new rating is 4.93 after doing a calculation he must have given me 3 stars. I was so polite and made sure he was comfortable, I did my best to get him there as fast as possible while being safe at the same time.
> 
> This job just keeps getting better and better.


Execs heading to business meetings are pricKS about time.
Try and pick them up quicker and drop them off quicker.


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

Notified Uber that I want to do XL requests only, because I am losing money on minimum fares for X and this was their response:

"Thanks for writing in! At this time we do not have uberXL ONLY available in your city. Once this option becomes available we will let you know!"


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Notified Uber that I want to do XL requests only, because I am losing money on minimum fares for X and this was their response:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in! At this time we do not have uberXL ONLY available in your city. Once this option becomes available we will let you know!"


If that is the case then I would.... a) get a different car to do X only in (don't by a new one).

B) opt for uber select only if you can.

C) cancel all x request and wait to the xl pings.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael Ryan said:


> Notified Uber that I want to do XL requests only, because I am losing money on minimum fares for X and this was their response:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in! At this time we do not have uberXL ONLY available in your city. Once this option becomes available we will let you know!"


Just for "the record", I'd suggest a polite reply to that email saying something like:

_Thanks for your prompt response denying my request to drive uberXL only.

To confirm, despite the Uber Partner Agreement which specifically says that I can choose to accept or reject any ride I choose, you are confirming that Uber does not currently offer me any means via the Uber Partner App by which to choose among the services for which I have been approved to provide rides.

That doesn't seem like it gives me much control over the ride requests I receive, or any control at all over my 'acceptance rate'.

Please let me know when Uber changes their policy for this market.
Again, thanks for your quick reply to my request._​


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> You CAN EDIT your own posts....without making a whole NEW post!
> 
> Just look down here  (in your OWN post) for the word 'edit', click on it, fix what you wanna fix....and there you go! Nice shiny new post with no typos!


Thank you!! Can't believe I hadn't noticed the edit option. Appreciate it!


----------



## Michael Ryan (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Michael! Sent the email.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

I


Michael Ryan said:


> Just finished my first day of driving for Uber. I am now realizing that I am a complete dumb ass. I just spent $30k on a car to be an UberXL driver.
> 
> After breaking down my first day I earned about $7 per hour. Not a single request for UberXL.
> 
> ...


I drive a high mileage 2007 Elantra.
When Uber came to town and I started driving, I used to get these "Our top earners last week earned $1400.00. I used to want to scream at the arragance. At least that "line" stopped in the weekly email. It is truly more like $7/ hr after expenses, but before gov't taxes, with the above car. Or about $300/wk with a 6K investment. (Triad Area, NC).


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

That airport ride through traffic ... you should not have even accepted the request to begin with, or cancelled once it became obvious pickup was going to take so long. 

I would suggest with such an investment already made into such a vehicle.... invest a bit more in a Limo licence and commercial insurance and do UberBLACK.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ubering with a $30k new car...

You first years earnings will be negative when you take into account the deprecation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael Ryan said:


> I am in the North, Hoboken area.


POST # 26/Michael Ryan: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to the
UP.Net Forums from Wicked Rainy Marco
Island, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Although he's probably going to "Rip Me
a New One" after I HARSHLY criticized
his USMC Drill Sargeant Style, Your prox-
imity to Hoboken and EWR is IDENTITI-
CAL to that of NJDriver, who in a little
over 300 Posts has 65 Threads Started...
ALL OF THEM in NJ or NYC Forums.

Abrasive Style aside, he's Posted REAMS
of Intel on How, Why, When with verrrry
detailed info on "working" P/Us at EWR,
dealing $ucce$$fully with Alphabet Soup
of Law Enforcement Agencies looking
to "FlexMuscle"/write $$$$ ticket$/intim-
idate NUberers...just cause "they can"!
His fall-back is Rapid Turnovers in Hobo-
ken, also good for Restoring a Borderline
Rating.

He's apparently "movin' on up" to FHV/
LTC Service as he has seen Drivers' Pay
Statements of $2500/wk. GROSS....with
Consistency...for 80+ hour weeks . His
current "preferred hours" are Midnight
to 07:00 with the RedEyed Business Peo-
ple returning to the TriState through
Newark.

Seriously...that's Your REQUIRED Reading.
ALSO:
☆☆PRESERVE YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS !☆☆
☆☆"NEW DRIVERS have only 30 days to
OPT-OUT of BINDING ARBITRATION"

https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

A Drivers Service Alert from Notables:
chi1cabby ...&...
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------

